# Has the Digit magazine lost its charm?



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2007)

*Moderator Note:* This thread is for _magazine discussions only_. For forum discussions, visit *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85042

I have been continuously noticing that Digit is becoming less of a Technology Magazine it used to be and is becoming more of a consumer magazine. If you compare the older June 2001 magazine to the latest mag, anyone can tell the difference. There has not been any major Software benchmark. Can anyone tell the last time there was an Anti-Virus benchmark, or for that matter any software benchmark at all? I appreciate the inclusion of Linux articles, but most of the pages are ads, benchmarks of hardware (Which is not wholly bad) and ads. Game reviews lack adequate screenshots. No articles on programming (Awaiting the FastTrack to C/C++ programming). 

I feel Digit is losing its charm it used to have once.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Not only Digit, I stopped even buying Chip & PC World.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I hope Digit does something worthwhile, or I feel like terminating my subscription.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

This is one reason I never subscribe to any magazine. I just go the stall check out the content of Mag / DVDs and buy which is best for me at  that point. Sometimes it did happen that I didnt bought any Mag as all were having same quality[Low?] stuff.

Linuxforyou is a very good choice in case you want a pure linux thing. There is always a Distro DVD and all contents are full with Tux stuff mainly. [Not advertising it but just voicing my opinion]

and Yes I really use to love digit back days but dont find it that much worth as it was like few years back.


----------



## Anindya (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Even i stopped buying this mag from Feb`07 after buying it four previous 4 years. The reason is exactly the same consumer mag it has turned out to be over the time. And then today i saw in the newspaper(TOI Kolkata) that it is up for sale Jasubhai Media is expecting Rs40-50Cr for it and there is no taker for it atleast till now. Lets see what happens after the changeover.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

You guys are right. Digit has seriously lost its charm. I don't find anything really good nowadays. More ads, less content


----------



## max_demon (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

but it WAS a great mag when i was offline .

i always waited for each issue .
now all 'em help is 'veilable on net .
many offline readers will find it useful (and some big pockets also )


----------



## thecreativeboy (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

i also like to say the magazine lost its charm.i always went to the my college libraray and read all magazines.then only i buy the best one.for the last four months i didnt buy any magazine.


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Ya i have also stopped buying digit magazine because of this only the earlier fast track were a little good but now worthless i liked the one of the google but now it is all rubbish even digit price is higher then the other mag

and digit has got less content then chip and other

but i can say that there dvd rocks


----------



## Pathik (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I stopped buying computer magazines about a year back. The Internet is enuf for me.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Well, with restrictions on fights & me not here much now, Digit forum has sure lost its charm 

Magzine is fine though,


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> I stopped buying computer magazines about a year back. The Internet is enuf for me.



I would agree with that, as i too have done the same, after being a longtime subscriber of Digit.


----------



## hullap (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Right i'm recieving my mag on the 20th of each month and i'm gonna leave it


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

At this point i want to say something i hate heard.
One of friend is doing networking course...in some college.
There in their lib,they used to get digit mag it seems..but off lately ,say 6 months before..they stopped the mag.when my friend enquired about the termination of the mag,librarian said that the mag doesnt have USEFULL STUFF...they are college,even they terminated. 
I think its better to do some worthy articles instead of simply filling the pages with ADS.. I stopped simply coz i cant stand their ads..irritating. If they have stuff and put ads..its ok. .simply adding too many ads ,is not accepted.
Its all hard earned money guys...show some respect.
May be i will buy dec issue simply coz of 5 DVD's...
Atleast come up worthy at that time,may be after that i may start buying again MY DIGIT.
Guys yöü are the one who taught us everything..what happened to yöü.still we believe yöü.please show what REAL DIGIT IS IN DEC ISSUE...


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I LUV ADS>>> i watch ads more than cricket in the match...............Digit is fine for me as long as i m getting it free from office.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



			
				pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> *I LUV ADS>>> i watch ads more than cricket in the match*...............Digit is fine for me as long as i m getting it free from office.


 theek toh ho na bhai


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> theek toh ho na bhai


See, it really matters how creative ads are.
For eg, I will prefer paying my cable TV rent for watching creative, humorous, witty, insightful ads rather that watch saas-bahu serials and make my life hell.

Sometimes watching an ad is more entertaining than the actual program. Moreover, in ads, you don't have to worry about about missing any episodes or time-up during climax or suspense. A-Z entertainment in less than 3 mins....thats what ads are for.

And yes, not to be foolled by the ads


----------



## kalpik (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



> Has Digit lost its charm?


Yup.. The Mag and the Forum both


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Likewise.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I guess they are trying to accommodate all levels of users. If you want something technical try Linux4U


----------



## juggler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Digit is now slowly becoming boring. There are no software reviews and even the hardware review are not so convincing.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> I stopped buying computer magazines about a year back. The Internet is enuf for me.


same here Stopped buying after 2004 .

Even now when i check out Digit n others in My Library , i already have had read 99% of te news posted in the mag .

Also , the mags r becoming less n less technical with each passing issue .

there's not much difference between gadget magazines like T3 n Digit now , which was not the case and it was a niche magazine when it was launched .

What i think is that more and more people need Magazines like MSDN Mag or Dr Dobb's Journal , n other technical magazines which target a specific audience and are heavily technical .


----------



## adi007 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Yup.. The Mag and the Forum both


+1 for mag
-1 for forum


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

forum is chaloo bcoz of the famous OS wars 

i think digit contents are good the last time i bought it got articles reg Linux too.
yeah,the review of h/w s/w section may be some low.i was happy with Linux content


----------



## azzu (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

^ lol 
really funny


----------



## reddragon (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

look you have to look outer world also .

I started buying digit from 2001 . That Time one of my reason was " It provide 2 cds with the book and those 2 CD contains all the necessary softwares."  So because of getting softwares I bought my first digit . 

Today things have changed . You all know what software digit provide are either freeware or shareware , and you can download all those almost instantly by your broadband internet . 


This is one of the vital point for me atlest not to buy Digit.because today internet is not scarcity . and you can read all that is in digit if you search thoroughly the internet with the help of a simple tool known as google.com

So , what I mean to say is that  today digit provide very less compared to the same of 2001. 

Another important reason is that price is 125 . few years ago , at a railway station I was buying digit from wheelar's shop . I gave 100. he showed 125 is the price. I was 'stunned' . I was in a hurry. I saw digit's contender CHIP is hanging with a price tag of Rs100. So I bought CHIP for the 1st time , and loved the articles .  Yes chip is less glamourous than digit  but its information providing capacity is better than digit .


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72558


----------



## Anindya (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I am sure the bosses r following the thread very closely. Lets see what happens. We r all ready to buy digit provided it is more technical.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

^^ bosses??

comeon .. to say the truth only mods are here .. admins rarely come here...
even i had to report a thread twice to get it moved..... 

anway ... if they r watching .. then they wil see this post of mine ..

this is wht i have to say..

SHOW UR BEST AT DEC ISSUE... COZ I AM GONA BUY IT ...

IF ITS NOT WORTH .... I WONT BUY DIGIT FOREVER !!!!

this is not just me .. there are thousand of others with the same attitude..

125/month... this is india.. they will think 100 times b4 getting the mag...

we know u have stuff... 
Strip off ur "AD" dress and wear the tech TUXEDO !!!!


----------



## Garbage (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

IMO, there is nothing to complain about Digit if it will be low on ADs !!!

And, Digit is giving "something" to them, who don't have Internet Access.
Still, if any of my friend ask for a s/w, I give him any Digit DVD which probably have "General use softwares".

And, yeh.. Myself too not subscriber of any mag. Mostly I check the contents and buy. Many of the times Linux4U serves purpose for me. Even college also buy Linux4u. Not Digit !! 

But...[SIZE=+2]Digit Forum ROCKS !@! [/SIZE]


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Yeh Mag has lost the charm.
But this forum Rocksssssssssssssssss.


----------



## ring_wraith (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Well I have to agree that Digit has indeed hit a roadblock, but i'm sure that it is definetly still worthwhile. I buy computer magazines only to read when I cannot reach my comp  

After I get an iPhone, iPhone+3G internet should allow me to get my tech fix anywhere anytime.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



			
				VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> Not only Digit, I stopped even buying Chip & PC World.


same here.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



			
				ring_wraith said:
			
		

> Well I have to agree that Digit has indeed hit a roadblock, but i'm sure that it is definetly still worthwhile. I buy computer magazines only to read when I cannot reach my comp
> 
> After I get an iPhone, iPhone+3G internet should allow me to get my tech fix anywhere anytime.


How are u using 3G with iPhone??


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

The only one reason I buy the magazine is cause I dont have broadband lol. Once I get that I hardly see myself buying the magazine based on its current contents. Not to mention the magazine is never on time . Especially in Kerala. I usually get a copy by the 15 th :/ .


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

^but it is in newstands on 1st day itself here in mvpa


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



> ^but it is in newstands on 1st day itself here in mvpa



You get your copy on the first week in MVPA?!?!?! I travel alot and Ive tried Changanacherry, Tiruvalla and Kottayam and all of them seem to only have it around the 15th. I have received it once or twice by the 1oth but I always considered those as miracles lol. Maybe the book stores are being slackers then .


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

i cannot claim it always is available on 1st of every month.but sure on 3rd or 4th or 5th day of month it is here.also is chip,pcquest  and other compu mags except Linux For You which reaches here on 12th or late and those few copies finishes in a day 

^i think sub-distributors are delaying reg kottayam.afaik pai& company is the wholesaler for magazines,publications.they may be delaying.these all compu magazines are shipped from IBH(india book house,madras branch) most prolly.afaik IBH are correct in their delivary. 
^these all Gyan i gained is by lurking in Ernakulam to find LFY


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



			
				VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> Not only Digit, I stopped even buying Chip & PC World.



same here Stopped buying digit and chip.
but digit forum rocks aap sab ki dua se


----------



## DDIF (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I will not say anything about ads as they need it to earn some good money but what about contents?
Just hardware test! Who the fool will buy new MoBo and Processor every month! No useful software review, tips and tricks are just for audio or video editors or for office 2007. Same old contents on CD. DVD only got stuff for high end developers. Nothing that can make me buy it after Jan 2006.
After finding *www.techguy.org/ I'm leaving its forum too.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I am deeply missing the Security software benchmarks. I expect Digit to return it in the future issues. I also expect a tutorial on programming or Flash. In this way, the mags educational quotient will increase, and it will become a favourite with newbies and schools/colleges.

*HELLO??You guys at Digit, Can you hear me???*


----------



## spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

125 rs every month is too much for me....
Common Man...this is india..not US...how many among us can spend 125 rs every month for just a magazine ?????????

Yes...Just a magazine...thats what it is now....It used to be my Technology Navigator..but now..Its not..!!

Look at the articles...look at the A list...Its only PC Gaming and PC gaming you will find...Every two months you can find new graphics card review and nothing else

Seriously ...Are pcs just for gaming ??? Or just building HTPC rigs for watching HD cinemas on 22inch LCD ?????? Tell me guys...? This Digit Guys seem to over emphasize on the entertainment value of PCs other than everything else..Thts a very sad thing if you ask me


Although everytime they shout about the increasing prices of printing media etc..but seriously tell me do u find it justified to price a mag of 125 pages (out of which 50 pages are just ads ) with a dual layer dvd to be 125 ?????


I loved digit..I still love it...but surely it has lost its charm quite a bit..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

well said spitfire! not all are watching HD movies and not all are gamers!
to regain the lost charm digit must have a Linux/OSS section every month with some cool tips and tricks,the explanation of terminal,configuring bluetooth,different distros-their package management etc.I really liked ur october edition


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

^I second your suggestion of having a OSS section & cool tips for linux.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



			
				spitfire said:
			
		

> 125 rs every month is too much for me....



yeah isi wajah se mein ab digit nahi le pa raha hoon..


----------



## rajasekharan (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

i have not bought it for two months now . . if the next issue is following the same lines . . i wont buy . :-l


----------



## spitfire (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> well said spitfire! not all are watching HD movies and not all are gamers!
> to regain the lost charm digit must have a Linux/OSS section every month with some cool tips and tricks,the explanation of terminal,configuring bluetooth,different distros-their package management etc.I really liked ur october edition



See ....I understand that they have to please everybody...and that includes people that like games and hd movies too..and I have absolutely no problem about including graphic card reviews and hd movies in dvds.. 
but the problem starts when you see that this entertainment stuffs are shadowing everything else...

Tell me guys..whwn was the last time digit carried a good linux tutorial ????
I am not talking about occassional distro installation guides..I am talking about general troubleshooting and educational guides covering various aspects of linux..

Basically my point is..if you guys have to please everybody..then please everybody equally...not just the gamers or the movie buffs..

After all ,at the end of the day..its my hard earned money..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

may be digit lacks linux proffessionals.i think mehulved can write articles reg linux/FOSS and he is located in Bombay!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Too much Ads............it will kill this mag like Aids


----------



## runeet (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Too pricy man for a 150-200 pg magazine & the content for every month is not that good. like some months it may have excellent content, the remainder just a waste of money. Had this experiance when I subscribed to it 2 yrs back. didnt renew it, just a waste of money.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I was once a very avid reader of digit and was a subscriber for two years but since last year the issue content had been degrading. Other than a single article there wasnt ne good stuff in it and the discs too lacked any thing good xcept for heavy game demos or some old movies. So I didnt renewed 

my subscription when it ended and got a BSNL H500 plan instead. 
Now i can get all the demos and softwares of my need plus there are tons of articles which can get me the required info. Though i confess that i look into each months contents in hope of an improvement, though havent bought ne till date but willing to buy the december one since it contains the past issues as well.

It also reminds me that once i mailed the editor regarding some suggestions and pointed out the fact digit back then no longer resembled a tech mag and more like a lifestyle mag. And he promptly replied back that indeed digit wants to become a lifestyle mag so as to appeal to more people. This seems to the last straw and serious readers looking for quality content will indeed be disappointed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

this month digit is not that gud.
i liked only the OCing guide in the whole mag.
in oct it was gud but this month...........grrrr


----------



## Seedrick (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

indeed it has lost its charm, i've stopped reading it.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Definitely, it has. The no. of ads is being increased and the no. of pages is reducing significantly. The quality of paper and discs have also degraded.


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

who bumped this thread??


----------



## pratik03 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I think digit should start publishing dvd/cd less version at reduced price just like EFY.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



pratik03 said:


> I think digit should start publishing dvd/cd less version at reduced price just like EFY.


That won't help much to reduce the price, because they have to spend only a fraction of what we pay for getting the blank DVD's and burning data to them. Since they provide freeware, shareware demo, open-source, they don't have to pay the licensing fees for distributing them. MOreover, CD/DVD's help them in free publicity


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

bump again,i have no problem paying rs 125 pm as i work here in dubai.i get it monthly when ever ppl from india come here.surprising chip india is available here but the price is bit high.i would rather pay rs 125 than paying 40 dirhams for computer magazine.chip india and digit india are the 2 magazines i like a lot and somehow i get it.thanx to the visitors.Digit lot its charm i say "nope"


----------



## Desmond (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

@ancientrites, tell me one thing that you think is charming in Digit. Is it the lustreless hardware reviews or the crap celebrity coverage in the last that you favour or the ocean of ads that you favour? Is there anything other than the cost that you feel charming. In other words, why spend on something like this?

Are you a techie at all? If you are, don't you want more informative and knowledgeable content? If you are not a techie and getting the mag just for the kicks (or whatever reason you feel fit, the DVDs, etc.) just go on with your life and ignore this thread altogether.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

dont hate me bro....product comparison,overclocking ,games,software reviews are really nice i also applause chip india.This month digit india magazine was boring nothing compelled me
i dont have anything to spend on other things.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I now buy Chip instead of Digit.It is a bit more better and more cheaper.
I think Digit shud release a version without the DVD at a reduced price.
And I am dont buy the special issues like the anniversary edition because 
what they offer are more ads at double the price


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

cheaper?they both are same 125/- this month chip was bit better on game demos.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I think digit should release an electronic version, consisting of only one CD, that contains Fast Track and Magazine along with a few essentials, for Rs. 25 or something. That will make digit once again dominate the markets.


----------



## karmanya (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Has anyone noticed that Ram Rao and Deepak Ajwani have both left/been fired? Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I don't purchase digit now ,it's been a long time since 6 months


----------



## adi007 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



karmanya said:


> Has anyone noticed that Ram Rao and Deepak Ajwani have both left/been fired? Maybe that has something to do with it.


what...


----------



## thejeswi.nk (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Yep, Digit has lost its charm.
From the 2007 December issue the quality of digits articles are going down..
But any day, its the best Indian Techie Mag.
Digit guys need to do some thing innovative and have to add more quality articles on the mag and certainly stop it from shredding more pages.
The number of pages keeps decreasing!
The have to concentrate more on the mag and less on the dvd/cd.
Now there are so many mistakes on the mag.. I feel it’s not being reviewed properly

But mainly  because Pankaj Ajwani's Photo is missing in the first page...
I was in tears when I read that he left...
I used to see his face next to an excellent article in editorial each time I got my hands on Digit.. I Have seen him from so many years. Since when his hair was jet black and kept turning a bit grey in the next issue... But now he's gone, forever for Digit 
Good bye Pankaj sir. Good bye Jasubhai,,...
Nine Dot Nine Mediaworx please don’t like continue this...
Rectify your mistakes, don’t disappoint further.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

this is a well kinown fact....

digit is nothing but a one month old DIGG.COM

i read all altest tech news on diigg first and a month later on digit .. not even the title is changed...
really thier reviews have gone from AWESOME to SUCKS !!@

now adays i find review to be very noob.. no indepth reviews as they were a few years b4...

from the name change from chip >>> digit... everything have started to tumble down the hill with the latest hit on the rock with acquirement by 9.9media...

surely digit is going down fast... 

here in my place .. many who have been buying this mag have stopped a year agao.. simply they too feel the contents are not t just enough...

and reading prev months "letters section " i simply cant stop laughing....


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

y dont they fill in their DVDs and CDs with some innovative content ?
plus they dont listen to us and there is no need of demand thread.
So many have requested a fast track to programming language or flash/3ds max. But DO THEY GIVE ? NO.........no point in asking if u r not implementing...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

they wont.. coz i dont think there are even experts now in the digit camp ?????

oncethere used to be so much of detailed review.. with superb statistics.. todaysreview look like either self created or copied from another site...

and i also found that in feb issue... they reviewed 3 graphic cards.. and first two reviews.. xfx and palit graphics card .. there was nt much difference between themm... but i found something interesting that in palit they changed the position of value of money .. but both had similar stars .. but by changing the position .. it appeared that there was somekind a differenvce in review.. wtf ?>?

i hate like anything...

and thier letters to editor was tooo kiddish....

please rectify... 

but damage has been done already..

only way i am gona buy the book is when it hits 75 Rs mark...with reduction in ad or same amount of ad... not with increase in them

and feb mag content was very megre for that amount...


----------



## rohan (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

totally agree with you. I didn't renew my subscription when it ended around 2 months ago.. and after that I even stopped purchasing the few issues i used to from the newstand.

Seriously though.. I know i shouldn't say it out here.. but I've found Chip to be better than digit. It caters to actual 'geeky' audiences.. has reviews on the hardware that actually matters. Digit more or less caters to the SOHO category.. their tips and tricks are full of Word and Excel stuff.. plus their jokes are becoming predictable and lame.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



ancientrites said:


> cheaper?they both are same 125/- this month chip was bit better on game demos.




Prices vary.Sometimes it costs 100 sometimes 125.

But not the extreme pricing of digit 200 bucks  for the anniversary edition.Which was this year just a magazine divided into 5 parts with 5 names which offered just more ads than usual


----------



## serendipiti (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

DIGIT has indeed lost its charm.Though it itself is to blame for the slide in quality of its articles availability of broadband too is a contributing factor for we no longer have to wait for the latest updated software to appear on DIGIT like we used to earlier during the wretched dial up days!I remember the sense of anticipation we had at every month end...broadband put an end to all that...all you ahve to do is go to majorgeeks or some like site and you're updated.Alos I feel the 125/- price tag is too steep considering how cheap broadband has become now.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

^^^ agree... anniversary edition is not for geeks.. but for companies to fill the mag upto the brim...

i have seen digit advertsaing anniversarty edition way b4 3-4 months to get advertisers attention...

and not to mention i lately also say many blank spaces @ the end of the mag where ads used to get piled up..

even publishers(ad) arent willing .. 

anyway .. as i said ... digit... only thing that can resurrect u is ultimate price drop...

i may be harsh.. but i simply cant sit numb seeing my fav digit going down...digit is the one who taught me many things ... in technology... next to google...


----------



## serendipiti (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Great idea..second that!


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

ajaybc
the editor has made it clear chip india would be fixed at 125/- from jan 08.and yeah 200/-for anniversary is too much full of ads i cash out 20 dirhams to visitors comes from india.damn..........


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

wht do u mean by chip india ???


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

intelligent computing chip magazine(in short some of us call it chip india)


----------



## kkeng (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

hi do you click ads that appear just below navigation links....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

never .... 
willl never in the past...

already blocked it with firefox, ie7 pro , opera.....


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

the hardware reviews are very inconsistent. see the zero1 awards. they gave transcend tsonic 840 the award. i thought it was good for mid range player. in this month's review of mp3 players, they say it has sluggish performance and does not perform well, that too after i bought it. what are they playing at?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



kkeng said:


> hi do you click ads that appear just below navigation links....



Cheap! Is this a question to ask? Ads aren't always useless. If you like it, click it and use it. There is nothing wrong in this forum too implementing Ads. And many forums do the same. Didn't hear the news when digitalpoint earned $20,000 a month? They aren't running a charity show here.


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

yeah, but most of us (with exceptions) ignore ads and only look at the main content. its okay at a forum or website, but in a book like digit (ads -> 28 out of 120 in march 2008 mag) which costs Rs.125, this is extremely unfair. i subscribed for 2 years but after that, if content does not improve, i swear i'm going to quit.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

The regular members of a forum are less likely to click on the ads.. this is a tried and tested fact.. the major chunk of the people who click on the ads are the visitors who are coming form search engines 

so in most of the well established forums you see less ads as a member but if you are a non-member the number of ads are more.


_


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Ads in the site is acceptable but not in the Magazine


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

Ads in Digit occupy upto 25-30 pages on average regardless of magazine size which is decreasing fast. They have been acquired by 9.9 media or something, and they have increased ads and decreased the pages and also increased the price. They give freeware in their cd and dvd and most content is just crap. All this reduces the value of the magazine and the net result is that I read the magazine for only about 2 hours on the day I get it and I have not touched the cd and dvd for about 2 years. To top it all, I have to lie to my father that it is VERY GOOD so that he doesn't scold me for wasting his money!!!! (I do feel guilty)


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I don't like Linux For You.............
I have stopped buying(i would buy sometimes, once in 4 months and special issues)digit and now i am intrested in EFY and computer Active........


----------



## Renny (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



bigdaddy486 said:


> I don't like Linux For You.............
> I have stopped buying(i would buy sometimes, once in 4 months and special issues)digit and now i am intrested in EFY and computer Active........



Cud u tell me how this mag is, im thinkin of subscribing.


----------



## Raj jaiswal (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

nope i dont agree wid u. digit had never lost and will never lose its charm. its still the best mag which spreads light on the use of technology in about all fields. like- has ny other mag given glimpses on how OLPC work is being carried out? or how the farmers r being helped by tech? i dont think so. this mag has got everything. it covers everything differently. yes i agree wid some that digit fumbles from itz path sometimes, but, everytime getting an interesting story is very very tough.
i suggest u to take a look at some of the rivalry mags and then compare. i bet u  will get my point. i got it too!!


----------



## cooljeba (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I dont even remember the last Digit that I bought.. It has been years.. 




Raj jaiswal said:


> nope i dont agree wid u. digit had never lost and will never lose its charm. its still the best mag which spreads light on the use of technology in about all fields. like- has ny other mag given glimpses on how OLPC work is being carried out? or how the farmers r being helped by tech? i dont think so. this mag has got everything. it covers everything differently. yes i agree wid some that digit fumbles from itz path sometimes, but, everytime getting an interesting story is very very tough.
> i suggest u to take a look at some of the rivalry mags and then compare. i bet u  will get my point. i got it too!!



You wont get a 1 year free subscription for that friend!


..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



Raj jaiswal said:


> nope i dont agree wid u. digit had never lost and will never lose its charm. its still the best mag which spreads light on the use of technology in about all fields. like- has ny other mag given glimpses on how OLPC work is being carried out? or how the farmers r being helped by tech? i dont think so. this mag has got everything. it covers everything differently. yes i agree wid some that digit fumbles from itz path sometimes, but, everytime getting an interesting story is very very tough.
> i suggest u to take a look at some of the rivalry mags and then compare. i bet u  will get my point. i got it too!!





I think he is the newest editor(Actually editor for this month because editors at digit quit/get fired monthly) for praising Digit as it is now.


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



Raj jaiswal said:


> nope i dont agree wid u. digit had never lost and will never lose its charm. its still the best mag which spreads light on the use of technology in about all fields. like- has ny other mag given glimpses on how OLPC work is being carried out? or how the farmers r being helped by tech? i dont think so. this mag has got everything. it covers everything differently. yes i agree wid some that digit fumbles from itz path sometimes, but, everytime getting an interesting story is very very tough.
> i suggest u to take a look at some of the rivalry mags and then compare. i bet u  will get my point. i got it too!!




I agree with you on the point that Digit gives info on technology from different angles. These articles, however do not interest everyone. But hardware and game reviews and articles on latest hardware stuff interest everyone (almost) who buy Digit. Unfortunately, Digit has lost its way there. Look at the NFS Pro Street review. It was damn short and .. and .... words fail me. I PAY MONEY FOR THAT DAMMIT!


----------



## vikasg03 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

me too agree that digit lost his charm. s/ws every bady downlaod from net now a days, even the awards/ best winners , means a product which is best according to digit is not actually. No body knows about that. I never read in digit that it give any award to world famous asus / LG cd/dvd rom/writer. always liteon or bent ...Other than few digit members nobody purchase those unknown company products


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

you see  Raj jaiswal is a new guy..hes just learning...for him digit in its current avatar is a titan....for some of us who have been reading it for 5+ yrs...we know what we mean..not a trillion  Raj jaiswal can change that..

some simple things like page count and paper qlty itself will show digits inferiority....jasubhai..those ppl were with passion....thats why....


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I stick to my suggestion that Digit should atleast release a non DVD or CD version for atleast 50Rs less.Because u can get a broadband connection nowadays starting from Rs.125(which is the price of a digit) and download all these stuff(not the game demos bcoz they are too  large)


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

now there is no turning back for digit india to reduce its price since chip india have made it fix for 125/- from 100/-.This month issue was ok.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

yea..this month was acceptable....


and @ajaybc......its absurd idea...never in near future will it happen...its not practical...for them....Digit is a magazine..period..enuff said


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

has anyone noticed the increase of ads in homepage.? 

Before there were ads only regarding, jasubhai, digit, skoar and zdnet. but now others as well. affiliates


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



Gigacore said:


> has anyone noticed the increase of ads in homepage.?
> 
> Before there were ads only regarding, jasubhai, digit, skoar and zdnet. but now others as well. affiliates


I have blocked the google ads links in adblock, in a very cunning way. The first part of the google ads address which is common to all its banner ad frames can be blocked to make google banner ads disappear completely from each and every page.


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



MetalheadGautham said:


> I have blocked the google ads links in adblock, in a very cunning way. The first part of the google ads address which is common to all its banner ad frames can be blocked to make google banner ads disappear completely from each and every page.



The same works with all ads (like those by doubleclick )


----------



## go4saket (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

I switched from Digit to PC World, and trust me, its far better than Digit.


----------



## dotcommakers (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

i already stopped my subscription ... i am seeing everytime in all issues just reviews.. no informational articles.. .. and my bad luck.. in last couple of issuses i am getting one dvd corrupted.. 

support says send dvd back.. which is not good idea for me to spend on courior charge..


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*

All offtopic fighting has been cleaned and thread is renamed. For issues on the forum, please see *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85042


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 23, 2008)

and u ppl delete my post asking u to come here..not so good..anyways i stopped buying ur mag....


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



go4saket said:


> I switched from Digit to PC World, and trust me, its far better than Digit.



Me too


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 24, 2008)

*The DVDs with Digit always goto my trash can *


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 24, 2008)

I stopped from January this year.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 27, 2008)

goood i stopped many months before...^^^^


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



Hitboxx said:


> All offtopic fighting has been cleaned and thread is renamed. For issues on the forum, please see *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85042



How did you arrive on the conclusion that Digit forum is not the part of this discussion ..?? Digit forum is a direct extension of the magazine and this community will allways reflect the moods of readers. I think you shouldve thought twice before deleting all those posts. 

And all of these people here were not whining / complaining so as you are redirecting them to that thread. 



.... pathetic. ..


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2008)

The only thing pathetic here is the fact that you seem to enjoy typing this out in the forum when it could have been done in a PM. Not to mention after a good two weeks?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ Thanks for reminding me but arent we _discussing_ here ..??


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 28, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> The only thing pathetic here is the fact that you seem to enjoy typing this out in the forum when it could have been done in a PM. Not to mention after a good two weeks?



Completely disagree. Posts were deleted. Let those people know that it was a mistake from HitBoxx. 

Btw, coming on to the topic.... I only subscribed to digit for one year. Then felt that quality is decreasing. DVD/CD contents is of waste and misleading. Chip and PC WORLD are doing a great job. Clear cut written information whether it's a Demo, trial or a full version. That kind of transparency lags in Digit DVD contents.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2008)

> ^^ Thanks for reminding me but aren't we _discussing_ here ..??



You posted something against a fellow mod which had died away 2 weeks ago. not to mention mods probably have a section of the forum to themselves which you could have clearly stated your position. I'm sure as a mod you *already* knew that. By the way, technically *we* aren't discussing. You are just bumping a dead thread to revive it once again.



> Completely disagree. Posts were deleted. Let those people know that it was a mistake from HitBoxx.


Congratulations to the mod above . I believe Raaabo has addressed this issue with him in some thread.  I wasn't in his position so I wouldn't be able to tell. I'm not going to justify whether hitboxx was right or not .


----------



## slugger (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



it_waaznt_me said:


> How did you arrive on the conclusion that Digit forum is not the part of this discussion ..?? Digit forum is a direct extension of the magazine and this community will allways reflect the moods of readers.




*FINALLY!!!!!!*

somebody understood the logic behind my complaining about the forum (justified/unjustified???) in this thread

the forum is intrinsically linked to the magazine and not just because they are both run both same organisation.

people are being recruited from here (or at least you announce you intentions to do so), feedbacks and suggestions are taken from the members here

majority of the members here come to know about the forum/mag from the mag/forum and then become a user of these

The forum and the magazine are as organically linked as anything else

Anyway I had told Raaabo that I would not be indulging in any more name callings [no matter how disgusting the MOD's act was] and I shall rest it here


----------



## varun_ag (May 2, 2008)

I stopped buying DIGIT after I got non-functional in 4 months out of 12.
This has now become a routine. Cheap non-functional DVDs


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

wise...


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 13, 2008)

????

Why ??reasons??? i havent seen it yet..thought when they delayed..more updated content will be added........


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone read this month's [June 2008] edition of CHIP?? Damn, it pwns Digit bigtime!! A 196 page magazine, with a 50 page supplement on common problems n their solutions. Add to this 3 DVDs - Ubuntu 'Hardy Heron', their regular DVD plus a DVD with SP3, Office 2007 SP1 etc and free full version games like Trackmania Nations Forever, Urban Terror et al. The price? Rs. 150/-. And if u r wondering, the magazine has great content, not ads.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Anyone read this month's [June 2008] edition of CHIP?? Damn, it pwns Digit bigtime!! A 196 page magazine, with a 50 page supplement on common problems n their solutions. Add to this 3 DVDs - Ubuntu 'Hardy Heron', their regular DVD plus a DVD with SP3, Office 2007 SP1 etc and free full version games like Trackmania Nations Forever, Urban Terror et al. The price? Rs. 150/-. And if u r wondering, the magazine has great content, not ads.



I completely agree with you.


----------



## nitansh (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



go4saket said:


> I switched from Digit to PC World, and trust me, its far better than Digit.



i have also became regular suscriber of PC WORLD. IMHO it is much better than DIGIT & is more VFM...


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 2, 2008)

More than the mag i feel the forum to be more interesting
please reduce the paper quality we are ok with that but please increase the page count by adding more useful info and not just ads and nowadays it feels as if you guys are copying th reviews from the net modifying the numerical values and then presenting them in a tabular form.
The dvd and cd content quality also has degraded but the PRICE is increasing


----------



## t3chg33k (Jul 2, 2008)

I was a Digit subscriber from 2001 to 2006 and left it ever since because honestly it was not at all worth its price. Of course I have since never read or subscribed to any other Mag, because a 24x7 net connection allows me to view all the content I wish to, whenever I want and of course I can download all that I find relevant, instead of cluttering through useless stuff.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 6, 2008)

The Very Reason i NEVER subscribe to any magazine.
  I love the feeling of having 150 bucks in the pocket and magazines vying for my interest!
   The one with the best contents always wins..


----------



## mrintech (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry but Reading Digit is like reading Novel 

Forum and Forum Members Rockz


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Aug 13, 2008)

well seriously saying they do have to have ads too but allright digit did go down a bit in middle but now it's back on track with great bangs.hope it continues.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



cool_techie_tvm said:


> I would agree with that, as i too have done the same, after being a longtime subscriber of Digit.




I was a buyer since early 2004,stopped October 2007, joined forum recently. Seriuosly lost it's old ways and some damn charm too.


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 7, 2008)

Digit for Advanced users,all other mag for basic users!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

^Are you kidding? Digit is for chums now


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 7, 2008)

dhan_shh said:


> Digit for Advanced users,all other mag for basic users!


Absolutely right. Digit is now for advanced users only who know most(almost all) the things about computers and spend money only to see some useless articles(+ads) and not to gain knowledge.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Has Digit lost its charm?*



nitansh said:


> i have also became regular suscriber of PC WORLD. IMHO it is much better than DIGIT & is more VFM...


Then why are you here?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

Our school has subscribed to Digit, Living Digital and PC Quest.

I have recently subscribed to Digit. The mag rox. I also buy Chip from time to time. I love this forum more than the mag itself.

PCQuest sux big time. Its the worst mag ever.

I agree that PCWorld is good but Digit pwns it all the way.

All the LivingDigital losers get lost from this forum.

Regarding Chip vs Digit, well sometimes Chip is better and other time Digit is better.

PS --> What happened to Skoar ?

lol, look at the first page........ mods saying the forum has lost its charm...... lol


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 24, 2008)

> PCQuest sux big time. Its the worst mag ever.


According to whom ? Just because some of the articles fail to reach you doesn't mean the mag is worthless. In fact I actually find it quite nice. By the way I don't buy the magazine for the CD/DVDs they include but rather the content. 



> I agree that PCWorld is good but Digit pwns it all the way.
> All the LivingDigital losers get lost from this forum.



Oh why is that ? Who exactly put you in charge of deciding the eligibility of users on this forum ? No offense but posts like the above just show you are probably a another 14 year old who flunked an exam and is ranting his frustrations. If you aren't then you just made yourself look plain silly by posting the above. 



> PS --> What happened to Skoar ?


Yeah , if you didn't know Skoar distributes pirated copies of about gazillions of games. I wouldn't be amazed if they found their share of legal problems just for it.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 24, 2008)

DIGIT magazine is becoming crappier day by day. I find CHIP more interesting these days. It has a lot better content in dvds and magazine. There reviews are latest too. This time they posted a review of 4870X2. I think DIGIT will post these reviews after 1-2 months. Moreover there articles like Internet Mafia were very interesting too.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 24, 2008)

Skoar provide games which are time-trial and expire.. Its legal afaik.. The guy is speaking bout skoar forum losing its charm.. And coming back to topic, indeed digit has lost its charm, i'm subscriber and will be recieving till next year.. M gonna stop after that.. And buy spl issues from shops.. Coz money isn't my problem, quality content is wat i need..


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 24, 2008)

^^^

hmm.. no ...

Skoar did give pirated games in their discs...


----------



## tejass (Sep 24, 2008)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *Moderator Note:* This thread is for _magazine discussions only_. For forum discussions, visit *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85042
> 
> I have been continuously noticing that Digit is becoming less of a Technology Magazine it used to be and is becoming more of a consumer magazine. If you compare the older June 2001 magazine to the latest mag, anyone can tell the difference. There has not been any major Software benchmark. Can anyone tell the last time there was an Anti-Virus benchmark, or for that matter any software benchmark at all? I appreciate the inclusion of Linux articles, but most of the pages are ads, benchmarks of hardware (Which is not wholly bad) and ads. Game reviews lack adequate screenshots. No articles on programming (Awaiting the FastTrack to C/C++ programming).
> 
> I feel Digit is losing its charm it used to have once.


Yup I think so...Digit is losing its charm


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2008)

CHIP is gud too, and the CPU-GPU guide is smthing no other mag has


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> According to whom ? Just because some of the articles fail to reach you doesn't mean the mag is worthless. In fact I actually find it quite nice. By the way I don't buy the magazine for the CD/DVDs they include but rather the content.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I am 13 but I did not flunk an exam. But yus, I am drunk and a psychopathic maniac.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 24, 2008)

This thread has been running for long. Digit is a good magazine, that's why I still subscribe. That does not mean others are bad ! Now instead of you *lamers* complaining about the quality of the articles write a few yourself. I am sure they will pay you if they are accepted. I saw an advertisement on the forums recently, for writers in various categories. Why don't you be positive and apply for one of those posts, I remember even seeing a freelance category. I came to India in 1994, and there is one thing I learnt fast - people love to complain, criticize and point fingers at others. I do know that this is a commercial publication, but then it's not as bad as you make it out to be.


----------

